# Couple of new pics



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

_E carinatus sochureki_


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

you've got to love the Echis, very nice Stu.


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*beauts*

Nice pics, cheers Stuart. This is a big ask here but I wonder if you could post your collection on a new thread and then perhaps other DWAL holders will follow suit? Love seeing pics.

Anyway, yeah the Middle East sure do love them Saw Scaled!!

I'm sure everyone on here knows their lethal tally per year is extensive, so not something you wanna step on!!

Viperkeeper footage to compliment Stuarts superb photography:
YouTube - Sawscale Viper & Babies

Also:

A Wiki "fact", unverified - In humans, the lethal dose is estimated to be 3-5 mg (Minton, 1967). Latifi (1991) notes that venom from females was more than twice as toxic on average than venom from males.[3]

THe LD50 score for mice from FWCs is 2mg, so Echis carinatus is potent indeed.


----------



## Rapid_Reptiles (Oct 21, 2009)

Stunning snakes there pal. Worked with a few of these in private collections and I have to say in my opinion they are the fastest strikers, there strike speed is immense!

David


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

very nice stuart :2thumb:


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

I have a lot of experience with the genus Echis and have done many thousands of venom extractions. I have found that the average venom yield is 9 - 10 mg of venom so any bite from these snakes is very capable of being fatal. I have to use a different technique to extract venom from Echis than other snakes due to their small size
I had a look at ViperKeepers video. What may not be apparent is just how small the babies are. In my experience, small pinkie mice are generally too large for them to eat on their own. I normally cut up defrost pinks and assist feed using a small blunt pair of tweezers and a old sexing probe as a kind of ram-rod to ease the food down. They are so small that I need to hold them down within the gap made by putting my thumb and forefinger tips together the tiny gap (few mm) between my fingernails. I’ve raised a good number in the past. It is time consuming but rewarding once they start growing and feeding on their own.


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Very beautiful specimens. Did I read the exif details right? Focal length 7.2mm? No way I would dare photograph them that close. I'm after a 150mm macro lens next so I can take more images of the venomous.
If you set your aperture f.8 you will get a lot more of the snake in focus, as f2.8 has left you with too shallow a depth of field.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks Angi, It's just a digital compact set to auto, if I set the apeture smaller, then I need flash and it just bleaches the snake out, so i set it on macro and zoom as much as possible. there's no way my fingers were 7.2mm from that little bugger's face!!!!!!


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

stuartdouglas said:


> Thanks Angi, It's just a digital compact set to auto, if I set the apeture smaller, then I need flash and it just bleaches the snake out, so i set it on macro and zoom as much as possible. there's no way my fingers were 7.2mm from that little bugger's face!!!!!!


 Lol, thats a relief ;D


----------



## smart1 (Oct 16, 2007)

the quility of them pics is just stunning


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

cracking shots Stu


----------



## Tonkers (Dec 16, 2009)

Gorgeous eyes!!!!


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 11, 2008)

Is that a saw scaled viper, sorry i dont know lattin name of that 1. Beautiful snake!


----------

